# delco remy generator starter



## timbo (Aug 11, 2005)

would any one here know where to find a rebuil kit for one of these generator/alternators to start an older 12 hp techumseh the one i have is not set up or stuck does spin by hand but not with battery before i take apart id like to know if it can be rebuilt to work ? thanks for any help timbo


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

probably not, but you can always try or find some parts to make a rebuild kit, google it or ebay it


----------



## mattv (Mar 28, 2007)

i have a similar starter for my 30hp wisconsin try ebay for parts or a auto wreckers/salvage yard thats were i found the parts i needed. hope it helps


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

i just checked, yup check ur junkyard.. man found stuff i needed for years =) found a starter for my ole 10 hp too


----------



## mattv (Mar 28, 2007)

cool hope works out.


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

*good luck*

same here matt :dude: good luck timbo :thumbs up:


----------



## mattv (Mar 28, 2007)

hey timbo hows the hunt coming ??


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

same here timbo! did the junk yard work?


----------



## timbo (Aug 11, 2005)

im still looking been to 3 diferent ones and no luck yet found 2 that were missing parts and set up tighter than bark on a beech tree! ill find something or ill continue to wind the string as for lights etc ill just charge the battery like all the time, i do have a solar powered battery maitainer ,just a trickle of a charge but it does keep em up pretty good


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

=) been looking for those solar powered battery mainta. machines =) well what parts do u have left? ebay has alot around these days


----------



## timbo (Aug 11, 2005)

my brother works at a (caddilac dealership) who also sold BMW cars.. this solar charger came with new BMW cars its a 12 volt trickle charge maintainer, i wanted to see if it could run my fish finder for thru the ice fishing and it worked great for that it kept my small 12 motercycle battery in full charge all the time and i have it used it alot,, i will just mount it now to the hood of my garden tractor so when out in full sun ,it will charge the battery for starting as without the generator it would lose the charge needed to run any lights or the starter, thus eventually id lose the spark to engine with no generator so ill try it on my tractor it should work well,, to keep me going ,, i also found in my area an old time parts yard for International farm tractors like the m and h tractors used on farms. they some times had about the same charging systems with a generator on them like i need for my garden tractor, im seeing first hand that one in working order is like hair on a frog or teeth on a chicken but who knows ,ill come up with something and soon ,for very little money but i have lots of time in the search !!! hopefully it will pay off in the end and i dont get the shaft!!


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

well good luck!  :dude:


----------



## mattv (Mar 28, 2007)

good luck timbo!


----------

